

Internet Explorer 6 (JavaScript) - networked
http://www.mrdoob.com/lab/javascript/effects/ie6/

======
sigvef
This is by Mr.doob, the main developer of three.js.

------
aurora72
A horrible memory

------
basia
awesome, brings back so many memories.

------
matthiasak
WHY!?

